# Halloween costumes?



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

My wife and I are going as a Greek mythology couple I am going to be Pan (half man-half goat) and she is going to be Medusa.
The Medusa costume is fairly easy and open to interpretation (freaky gown, snakes in hair, eyes accented etc..)
The Pan costume is a going to be a little tough to make look right, not many people want to make furry pants, I am going for shape instead of hair (pads in pants to push thighs forward and calves back) for that goat backward leg look.
Then all you need is horns and a Pan flute (I also found a shearling vest at goodwill)
I will post pics when we get closer.....and no, I don't mind if anyone else uses the ideas unless you are planning on partying in the southeast Michigan burbs.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmmm, can't find the dark and not very humorous Plug and Socket kit....maybe you could scorch the socket and melt half one one of the male plugs and go as a short that caused the fire in the orphanage that was later torn down and they built a mini-mall in it's place...now it's haunted by the ghost of the poor unwanted children who torment the patrons of the new TanFaster Salon.....always whispering "your going to burnnnnn"


----------



## dotty_sparkletoes (Sep 16, 2008)

What about a zombie bride and groom? You could make yur skin all green and have blood dribbling down your faces from eating your wedding brain cake!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hell boy and the fire girl? 

Twisted version of Beauty & the Beast? Him really ferocious, her torn to bits?

Doctor and Plastic Surgery patient - he has scrubs, mask, cap (possibly bloody, and with fake money coming out his ass?) she has distorted features, and is marked for more surgery (just draw on like they do before you go in - the circles, dotted lines), maybe bloody too?


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

HeatherEve1234 said:


> Doctor and Plastic Surgery patient - he has scrubs, mask, cap (possibly bloody, and with fake money coming out his ass?) she has distorted features, and is marked for more surgery (just draw on like they do before you go in - the circles, dotted lines), maybe bloody too?



Ooohhhh, I like this one...you could toss in huge fake boobs and wax lips for the win. (how can you go wrong with huge fake boobs)


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

How about Chucky and Tiffany?


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I like the Hellboy and Liz (fire girl) idea, myself.

But I'm short (under 6 feet)

But it is a good idea. My girl and I are going as the Joker and Harley Quinn...movie version...for Harley, she'll have the red/black theme incorperated into her costume....heh heh heh....more along the lines of a sexy school girl version of Harley...red and black gingham short skirt, red and black fishnet stockings, short sleeve button up red shirt and black tie, and half her hair painted red, and half black, in pig-tails, kinda like the harlequinn / jester shape hat.....my idea actually....hah hah haa heh haa hah heh ha ha ho haaa.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

i like the joker/harley quinn idea 
in the comics joker is supposed to be over 6 foot so it works in your favor. and it pretty easy to make the two dark.

the hellboy/liz the fire maker idea is pretty good too, only the fire part would be hard to pull off.

if you're not comic book inclined, zombies, vampires, beauty and the beast and the doc/patient are all great and creative routes to go 

note on beast, if you dont want to do the whole animal head thing, you can pull it back and make it like a wolfman with horns type thing. just a thought.


----------

